# Acer Aspire 5920G won't start up! Blank..Very Weird



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello, 
This is perhaps the most mysterious problem that has happened to
my laptop.

Problem: Once pressing the start button, it doesn't start up.
The cpu light display doesn't respond, neither does the screen (which is not even "on", but black,) neither does the keyboard, caps lock etc. But, the lights on the wifi + bluetooth and the light around the start button is on.

I've tried the whole "remove batter + power, hold the start button for 60sec, put back the batter" and nothing.

Some Background:
I recall this happening 3 other times. Each time having to do with my external harddrive. I remember the exact same problem occuring from some interference with the harddrive, and then my laptop* miracolously works the next morning.* I.e. being off for ca. 9-12 hours. This time when it happened, I plugged my external harddrive in while the laptop was starting up. Once the laptop was up and running, the laptop couldn't "see" the external harddrive, so I switched it off and the problem started.

Some info: 
The external hardrive is plugged in via a usb cable, I use vista 32bit...

Any suggestions?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

Some extra info..
Now I left the laptop off since I last posted,
hoping that it would miracolously work again, 
but it isn't... **** seems really screwed? =(


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

How many USB devices do you have plugged in? Unplug them *all* and try again.

If that fails then run through these troubleshooting steps: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html#post2807309


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link.
I tried as much as I could, and that was Step 1 and Step 2 until I had to remove my cpu, which I had no idea how to do.. :/
Do you reconmend that I go through all the rest? I'm quite afraid of damaging something..
And it looks like people have had similar problems, but with "Acer Aspire One" which is different for mine. Here they downloaded the latest Bios update to their Acer One Aspire;



> d/load the bios update 3309, open the folder and copy two files to a formatted fat usb stick. Rename the file FLASHIT to FLASHIT.EXE and the second file 3309.fd(bios file) to ZG5IA32.FD rename them precisely like that, please check your spelling is correct. Insert the usb stick into the usb left hand side make sure the charger is plugged in . Hold down keys fn+esc and power up the laptop, when the power led begins to blink release the two buttons and press the power button just once, observe the usb stick flashing indicating it's flashing the bios, please note this can take a few attempts,


Do you guys think it is a Bios problem? Should I attempt to do what they have done, but with my models latest bios update? And, will this delete all my data or anything? Because I do not have an update...

Thanks again!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

zepply said:


> Thanks for the link.
> I tried as much as I could, and that was Step 1 and Step 2 until I had to remove my cpu, which I had no idea how to do.. :/
> Do you reconmend that I go through all the rest? I'm quite afraid of damaging something..
> And it looks like people have had similar problems, but with "Acer Aspire One" which is different for mine. Here they downloaded the latest Bios update to their Acer One Aspire;
> ...


A BIOS update is easier than taking out the CPU and re-seating it. So try that first.


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

I shall try that then. But can you confirm that it won't delete anything?
And shall I do exactly as the person I quoted, says (but instead with my version of the bios file.) ?

Oh and thanks a lot Reventon for the quick replies!


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi zepply

Forget about the CPU at the moment.

How old is your laptop? What do you use your laptop for? Has it ever had any heating issues i.e. fan running fast for longer periods than usual? Do you regularly clean the cooling path out or never?

Do as reventon has suggested and remove all USB devices then also remove the HD and try starting.

Follow the steps on the procedure from #3 and if necessary #4 if you have 2 sticks of RAM.

I think your model has a separate VGA board, I think, I will find out.

Try the above at the moment.


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

night_shift said:


> Hi zepply
> 
> Forget about the CPU at the moment.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
My laptop is about 3 years old. So there's no warrenty anymore :/
I use it for everything. Work, communication and Entertainment (games, movies, music). I have never cleaned out the cooling path.

I'm afraid I can't remove the HD as I don't have the necessary screw-driver to do so. I need some weird square-star thingy. I can try to go and buy one?

I will try #3 and #4 and get back.

But night_shift, should also try the bios-update?

thanks


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Leave the bios. You have the classic signs of motherboard problems associated with a 3 year old Acer given what you have told me.

The screw driver you are looking for is a common small phillips type, available at most hardware stores.

Carry out the steps once you get the screwdriver and have removed the HD. Oh and here is a link to the service/disassembly manual for your laptop

*Service Manual*


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

That sounds frightenning! 
And if it is a motherboard failure, how can I fix that?
New mother board? :S 
I tried doing the ram thing, and still the same problem.

I'll try to get the screw-driver and then remove + disconnect the HDD and follow the steps.

Thanks!


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

night_shift said:


> Leave the bios. You have the classic signs of motherboard problems associated with a 3 year old Acer given what you have told me.
> 
> The screw driver you are looking for is a common small phillips type, available at most hardware stores.
> 
> ...


I sent my laptop to some tech guys, and they told me that the motherboard is destroyed. They don't know the reason. I am going to ask them to remove the HD for me, and once I get my laptop without the HD I will continue with the steps, in case they're wrong? I don't know what tests they have done..


----------



## OSXiled (Aug 23, 2010)

hmmm. I'd recommend checking acer's website for any recalls. Are you still in any sort of warranty? you can try contacting Acer, but that might just go nowhere(if they are anything like HP and a few other companies)


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi zepply

I have seen this problem with many Acers, and the tech guys you dealt with are correct.

As OSXiled has recommended calling Acer, this will not help. There is no recall for this model and as your out of warranty you will be charged an inspection fee and told your motherboard is faulty. Acer will do a replacement motherboard and setup, at a fee which will be much greater than you purchased the laptop for.

We, the laptop users are the biggest contributors to premature laptop failure. Laptops due to their mobility and design run much hotter than pc's. We the users, operate them in places that increase the temperature and introduce dust and fluff into the cooling systems i.e on our laps, in bed, on a carpet even left on a flat surface and never cleaned out for 3 months can reduce the cooling by 25%. Some laptops by virtue of their design can cope better than others.

If you have very competent practical skills at dismantling a laptop, there are a couple of DIY methods to repairing your motherboard or VGA card I can show you, it means taking the laptop apart. If you have no practical skills or confidence, then this it not for you.

At the end of the day its a 3 year old laptop. To get the motherboard replaced or repaired by a professional, its going to cost you lots of bucks. Do you want to throw half the cost of a new laptop towards the repair of a 3 year old laptop?

There is not a problem recovering your data from your HDD if you were wondering.

This is not the news you wanted to hear but I have dealt with this problem many times.

Post back your thoughts.

Steve


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

night_shift said:


> Hi zepply
> 
> I have seen this problem with many Acers, and the tech guys you dealt with are correct.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for that!
I'm going to save and "recycle" the parts of it that I can. And that will be taking the RAMs (putting in a really really slow temporary laptop, both DDr2 and 600mhz,) and the harddrive. The cpu is a 1.8ghz intel dual core, which I don't think I can use for anything, as the slow temporary laptop has an AMD cpu. I'm told that the Geforce 8600GM is part of the motherboard, so I cannot take that out or anything, either. 
After that, I'm up for anything that I can try myself, to fix the motherboard, as since the laptops "heart" is already destroyed, then if I **** it up even further, it won't do any more harm.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi zepply

If your up for a home DIY repair I will guide and assist as much as I can from here. As you said you cant do any more harm. The tricky bit is getting the motherboard out, but with a little patience, guidance and a logical approach its actually quite easy.

Steve :smile:


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

Well lets get started then! =)


----------



## OSXiled (Aug 23, 2010)

zepply said:


> Thanks a lot for that!
> I'm going to save and "recycle" the parts of it that I can. And that will be taking the RAMs (putting in a really really slow temporary laptop, both DDr2 and 600mhz,) and the harddrive. The cpu is a 1.8ghz intel dual core, which I don't think I can use for anything, as the slow temporary laptop has an AMD cpu. I'm told that the Geforce 8600GM is part of the motherboard, so I cannot take that out or anything, either.
> After that, I'm up for anything that I can try myself, to fix the motherboard, as since the laptops "heart" is already destroyed, then if I **** it up even further, it won't do any more harm.


way to think my friend!:laugh:


----------



## OSXiled (Aug 23, 2010)

night_shift said:


> Hi zepply
> 
> I have seen this problem with many Acers, and the tech guys you dealt with are correct.
> 
> ...


thats what i thought, acer not backing up their products integrity. they are following the path of hp it seems...:4-dontkno


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok you will need a small phillips screwdriver, small flat bladed screwdriver and long nosed tweazers and a good amount of space to put each individual part, do not disassemble on any fabric or plastic.

Its up to you how you organise the disassembly, whether you mark where each component came from or whatever, the secret is time and organisation.

The service manual link gives you a flow chart and pictures on the disassembly. This is the link to your service manual here - *Service Manual*.

I have found a video of an assembly of your laptop which is worth the watching. Look at the way the boy has set out space and has each component organised around the laptop.

With the service manual and this video it will give you an idea what is required.

YouTube - Acer 5920g Laptop Assembly/Repair [HD]

For your information, half way through the video (frame 4.10) he puts a component into his laptop, its called the VGA card. This also gives issues with laptops. If yours is fitted with one remove and reseat this just before you disassemble the whole laptop and see if it will start.

At the end of the video the boy plugs in a small speaker when he cant get his laptop to start, what he hears is one long and two short beeps, this is a classic beep code for a failed video/graphics chipset.


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

Night_Shift 
I shall get to it ASAP!
I've just been so busy as I've just started uni.

But I will let you know as to what happens,
and thanks so much once again!


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Uni comes first, no rush on the lappy, you know where to find us. :grin:


----------



## zepply (Aug 13, 2010)

night_shift said:


> Ok you will need a small phillips screwdriver, small flat bladed screwdriver and long nosed tweazers and a good amount of space to put each individual part, do not disassemble on any fabric or plastic.
> 
> Its up to you how you organise the disassembly, whether you mark where each component came from or whatever, the secret is time and organisation.
> 
> ...


Once I have split it apart,
what tests/procedures should I do?

thanks again


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Once you have stripped out the motherboard or if your model is fitted with a VGA card. Carry out this procedure *here* for the VGA card first.

This is a last ditch recovery with a high success rate. First try with the VGA card and follow the instructions to the letter. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## dg170775 (Sep 23, 2010)

night_shift,
It seems like yo guys have researched a lot on Acer laptops, and I might need all your help..
I've just raised a new thread 'ACER 5920G Completely Dead ', and I would request you guys to please help me out ...
thanks ...


----------

